# Aquaponics



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What is it?

Here:

http://diyaquaponics.com/forum/portal.php

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome, thought i was the only one who thought about this. who wants to farm in the aquarium.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a local guy who sells/installs these systems. I can find his name if anyone is really interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.meetup.com/The-Dallas-Aquaponics-Meetup-Group/


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The organizer, Dave Pennington, is the person who I refered to.


----------

